

Show HN: Live updates of RESTful resources - jkarneges
https://github.com/fanout/liveresource

======
maskedinvader
I was planning on writing a simple html5 card game with online multiplayer,
would this combined with some basic sessioning logic help with server-client
interactions for the gameloop ?

~~~
jkarneges
Sure. You first need to figure out how to represent your game data in terms of
object/collection resources. Then LiveResource makes it easy for clients to
receive updates to those resources in realtime.

------
paool
would this work with CHAIN? a bitcoin api

~~~
jkarneges
If Chain implemented the LiveResource protocol, then the JS library could work
with it, sure. Their Bitcoin address objects seem to support ETags properly so
the groundwork is done.

